# Aem???



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

Has anyone used an AEM intake???


----------



## Optimus05GTO (Dec 12, 2005)

I have the AEM Brute Force on my '05. The fit, finish and parts quality are good. I chose that one over the K&N because I didn't want to deal with oiling the cone. The car's still new (>600 miles) so I can't swear to the effectiveness of it. However it DOES sound a lot better when you hit the gas. Will have to wait till spring...


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

AEM has a lot of experience with the CAI world. They have been making them for imports for a long time and they are of good quality. In the import world they made the best products in this field.


----------



## 2quick4u (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the AEM looks like a good piece >


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Have an AEM Brute Force also... I have nothing but good things to say about it. RPM over 3000, you get a whine that actually sounds pretty cool. It fits very snug and took about 20 min to put in.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

also MPG went up about 2-3MPG (I'm getting about 24MPG), at same speeds when I didn't have it. Of course that all goes out the window if you're mashing the gas


----------

